# Sound CLoud copyright mistake.



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Ivan Sokolnikov posted a music file named "Beethoven Country Dance" to soundcloud on April 17. The post was immediately removed. The reason being that someone (claimant) had requested removal based on the claim of copyright infringement in regard to material owned by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Sokolnikov was invited to dispute the claim and his dispute was successful. The post Beethoven Country Dance was reinstated with apologies. I have found a performance of the opening of Beethoven's sixth symphony, the third movement, by the RCO on youtube for comparison with Beethoven Country Dance. Here are the two links:

__
https://soundcloud.com/ivan-sokolnikov%2Fbeethoven-country-dance
 and 



.


----------

